# Salt question



## BlueCat (Apr 20, 2005)

I suppose I should ask my Dr. this question when I go next week, but they are normally so salt-phobic that I don't know if I would get a proper answer.  Some people's blood pressure is affected by salt quite a bit, and some are not.  Does that go hand in hand with the fluid retention or not?  In other words, do people who's blood pressure is not affected by salt, still retain fluids the same as a salt sensitive person?  Or are they two separate issues, and everyone retains fluid with salt?  I don't get it.  I have low blood pressure, and love salty foods.  Am I still retaining more fluid by eating salty foods?

BC


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

Not exactly sure but a friend of mine has absolutely no blood pressure problems and is affected by salt i.e., bloating, fluid retention, etc., as well as my husband.  I have high blood pressure and am also affected by excess salt.


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm affected by it too, though my bf's grandmother isn't. 

i guess it depends on the individual since everyone is diiferent.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 20, 2005)

Question about Salt.   Salt does not really have anything to do with fat or real weight right, just water weight?  If i drink alot of water, can it balance it out?

Also, if i used to eat tons of salt, but now, i eat very little, and i used to drink very little water, but now, drink tons, can i expect to lose alot of water weight? thanks


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2005)

Yes, salt can cause water retention in the very healthiest of people.  Once upon a time, military personnel were issued salt tablets when having to perform strenuous duty in places where the appropriate amount of water was unavailable -- purposefully trying to retain water.  Most women retain water at different hormonal times (cycles, pregnancy).  Most men I've known don't have that much problem with it until they go on blood pressure meds, some of which can cause fluid retention in some people.  Strangely enough, for many healthy people, the answer to fluid retention is simply more water to flush the sodium out.  Many dieters fall into the trap of using OTC diuretics, then not drinking enough water.  You'll wind up in the emergency room (know two women who did).  "Natural" diuretics are caffeine, alcohol, asparagus.  Needless to say, the middle one can cause dangerous dehydration when overindulged.  Who out there knows what other fruits and veggies act as diuretics?  There have to be more.  Water weight really varies by time of day -- right after your workout, or first thing in the morning, there will be less.  It is simply a mistake to consider this a problem unless it really IS (talk to your doctor, who will let you know).  Obsessing about water weight when on a weight loss program is really a frustration.  Chose one time of day to weigh, and the water weight will be about the same, so simply won't matter.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (May 3, 2005)

It affects my blood pressure somwhat.  The major problem for me is fluid retention.  If I am retaining, my hands and feet will swell to the point that I can't remove my rings and socks leave indentations on my legs.


----------



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Who out there knows what other fruits and veggies act as diuretics? There have to be more.


 
Watermelon comes to mind. It always seems to flush out my system very well!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2005)

*You*

Just read this doctor's book states blood pressure should be 115/75!  Wondering if they set these levels to make us attain high standards?  I have always thought 120/80 was the right pressure.  Also, states important to your arteries how this blood flow is.  It is not necessarily how much you weigh that matters but the blood flow.


----------



## BlueCat (May 4, 2005)

They have recently lowered the standard for healthy blood pressure, so that must be what you read recently, ITK.  I have always read on the low side, about 110/70 and have never noticed any fluid retention, but early this year I had a terrible illness which affected my heart, so now I see a cardiologist periodically.  

They had me on a low salt diet in the hospital, but that was because of the heart episode, which has now been remedied, other than a couple of leaky valves.  I just wonder if I should be concerned with salt in the diet when I don't see a blood pressure increase or any fluid retention on my normal, fairly salty, diet.

BC


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2005)

*Blue Cat*

I am praying for your good health to continue.  Being aware of some condition is a blessing.  Rather than going to doctor and he tells you some terminal problem you may have.  Being conscious of your diet is something we all must do.  I am sure you have a good doctor who is advising you in the best way.  My brother's doctor just told me his kidneys are bad reason his legs are swelling.  I can't say if my brother really watched his diet that close.  I feel sorry that he has this trouble  Fluid retention I understand is connected to the heart.  Don't have to tell him; he knows.  We all have to live each day the best way we know how.  Take good care of yourself and let us know how you are doing.  You are not alone.


----------



## BlueCat (May 4, 2005)

Thank you so much for the kind words, ITK.  I had never been sick a day in my life, and then caught the flu in late January.  It turned into bacterial and viral pneumonia and then septic shock set in (which is what eventually killed the pope last month).  I had liver, kidney, thyroid and heart failure and very nearly died from it - all in a matter of hours after getting to the hospital.  I found out later that even in the healthiest people, septic shock kills 60-70%.  I spent a week in the ICU.  It was a very scary week.  As a result, I had some damage to the heart, in the form of atrial fibrulation and those 3 leaky valves.  With the kidney failure, I retained a lot of fluid in my torso and legs, and then when the heart quit responding to the medicines, I also had that fluid retention (almost 3 gallons of fluid), and ended up in the hospital a second time for another week.  That was my first exposure to fluid retention.  It's not pleasant, that's for sure.  I finally get to go back to work on Monday, after 3 months of recuperation.  What an adventure.

BC


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2005)

Holy moley, BlueCat!!!  I had no idea what you have been through lately.  Warm wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2005)

*Blue Cat*

As I posted before you are in my prayers and know you will regain strength and continue to have better and happier days.  This is sure scary and how fast something like this can happen.  One never knows from one day to the next and i realize it more and more.  Seems like it happens to the best people and I wish them always days of healing and strength.  Stay well my friend and know we are all thinking and supporting you to continue to walk in life with faith and continued hope.  Blessings to you.


----------



## BlueCat (May 5, 2005)

Thanks ITK and mudbug for the good wishes.  I'm certainly on the mend now and so grateful to be feeling good again.  

BC


----------



## purrfectlydevine (May 5, 2005)

What an ordeal for you.  I'm glad you are well enough to go back to work.


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2005)

BC, glad you are better, I'm sure you must have been terrified.  ITC, I'm with you in wondering about "lowering the numbers" (both for blood pressure and cholesterol levels). I sometimes think that the medical heirarchy lowers the numbers periodically just to get us all on medication, which is big business.  I sometimes wonder if there's a conspiracy to get us all to replace everything we enjoy in life with pills.  Just kidding ....


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2005)

hey bc, sorry to hear about that. glad you're doing much better. my dad just went thru the same thing, and we lost my mil last summer to septic shock which started with pneumonia.

btw, itk, 120/80 is a little high for blood pressure. well, the diastolic (the 2nd number) is too high at 80. 120/70 is more like it. but if you're 120/80 and have no other issues like high cholesterol or a high heart rate (beats per minute), then 120/80 is ok.


----------



## BlueCat (May 6, 2005)

Thanks all.  Yes it was a frightening experience, especially when the Drs. were discussing the plans of action in the ICU right in front of me, which included a lot of talk about my possible demise.  I was really sick, and on lots of breathing machines so I couldn't communicate with them, but I could hear them.  One of my vocal chords is now paralyzed, ever since mid March, and I may need surgery to repair it, but they won't consider that until later this summer.  They're hoping it will come back to normal on its own.  I wish it would hurry up - it gets a little old sounding like Mr. Bill for this length of time.  

Ah well, a funny voice is the least of the problems I started out with, I guess.

BC


----------



## middie (May 6, 2005)

wow bc i'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. it must have been a nightmare for you and your family. i'm praying that you have a remarkable recovery. best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## BlueCat (May 9, 2005)

Well, it certainly was a nightmare. I returned to work today, after more than three months off. Had lots of hugs and good wishes waiting for me, but talking to people who haven't seen me since early February also brought back those frightening memories of just how ill I was those first few weeks. It was such a fast spreading bacterial pneumonia that I can hardly believe it myself. I was at work on Groundhog's Day, and they were calling in the priest for the last rites on the 4th of February - 2 days later. I won't deny that I didn't feel well on the 2nd when I was at work, but certainly nowhere near death (at least I didn't think so). Makes you really look at life in a new way.

BC


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 10, 2005)

*Blue Cat*

Thanks for letting us know how you are doing. This occurrance in your life only confirms my belief that things do happen to us for special reason. It definitely has made you realize how fast something can change.  I am so thankful it hasn't happened to me.  Just reading your post made me more aware of how precious this life is.  Even though we experience heartache it passes.  Take good care of yourself and keep in touch with your doctor about how you feel.  I hope you like him.


----------



## Chef Wil (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your troubles BC. With the heart troubles you have had I am sure your doctors have informed you about possible problems with simple things like dental work, minor surgeries and the like. If not, talk to them about it. I have had septic shock syndrome on 3 occasions (I am a DES baby with a lot of the immune problems that comes with it). I am glad you came out without a lot of problems you could have had. Good luck on your continuing health.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2005)

BlueCat!!!!!!!!  What a scary ordeal.  Doctors need to be more aware of what they say and do in front of patients - it's not like your hearing went!!!  I hope you told them about it.  I'm glad you are doing better.  You must have a totally different outlook on life.  Wishing you a healthier 2005!!!


----------



## BlueCat (May 14, 2005)

Oh, it was just terrible what a couple of them said as I lay there with all those IV's going and all. The renal Dr. basically told my family that they should just let me go. When I heard that, of course it really frightened me. They found me another renal Dr. in a hurry. I've heard lately that this Dr. is really a very kind man too. Bad day maybe? Then again, I had some wonderful Drs. and the ICU nurse was just an angel. 

Yes, Chef Will, I am just now learning about the dental pre-medication. I had no idea that dental work could be so hazardous when you have heart trouble. You had septic shock 3 times? You are very fortunate to have come through it that often.

I just got the results of a liver test and that has now returned to normal too. Kidney function is also good again. It seems to be the heart, which has 3 leaky valves and is enlarged, and the thyroid which are slow to recover. I am very fortunate too!

BC


----------

